# PES2020 - Gesamtstatistik über Online Spiele gegen Freunde



## [-SONIC-] (16. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab bei FIFA immer wenn ich Online gegen ein Kumpel gespielt habe (Also, ich daheim an meiner Konsole und er daheim an seiner Konsole), eine Statistik gehabt. 
Da stand immer wie viele Spiele wir insgesamt gegeneinander gespielt haben, wie oft ich gewonnen habe, wie viele unentschieden, wie oft verloren usw.
Ich kann das bei PES 2020 nicht finden.(Spiele PES zum ersten mal, sonst immer FIFA)
Ich lade mein Kumpel immer über "Anstoss" => "Mehrspieler Lobby" ein.
Wenn wir jetzt z.B 5 Spiele gegeneinander gespielt haben, dann zeigt der mir zwar an, wieviel es steht, also wieviele Spiele ich oder er gewonnen hat. Aber wenn wir aufhören, fängt es wieder bei 0 an. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?
DANKE


----------

